# Guide recommendation?



## HJHibbard (Jul 9, 2010)

I am thinking about going on a guided fishing trip in northern Michigan the second or third weekend in October. Our first wedding anniversary is October 10th, thought this would be a great gift to us both! We are beginner anglers, just started fishing this summer so this is all completely new for us. We love and are eager to learn, so an "educational" guide would be best for us. We have no fly fishing experience, I'd rather stay away from that for this trip. I'm just starting my search, don't really know where to start. We don't have a specific fish or lake vs. stream/river preference. I know it's pretty vague, but we're not experienced enough to have preferences yet. Any advice or recommendations for BEGINNERS would be greatly appreciated, it's a bit overwhelming to have no starting point!! Thank you in advance for your time


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

My suggestion is to contact Jerry Regan. He guides out of Grayling and is one of the few who stick to guiding in the traditional Au Sable ways. He guides for beginners to veterans and be sure to take your sense of humor along because he is a hoot to be around but also listen to what the man says because he is a wealth of great information. Have fun and congrats!!


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

HJHibbard said:


> I am thinking about going on a guided fishing trip in northern Michigan the second or third weekend in October. Our first wedding anniversary is October 10th, thought this would be a great gift to us both! We are beginner anglers, just started fishing this summer so this is all completely new for us. We love and are eager to learn, so an "educational" guide would be best for us. We have no fly fishing experience, I'd rather stay away from that for this trip. I'm just starting my search, don't really know where to start. We don't have a specific fish or lake vs. stream/river preference. I know it's pretty vague, but we're not experienced enough to have preferences yet. Any advice or recommendations for BEGINNERS would be greatly appreciated, it's a bit overwhelming to have no starting point!! Thank you in advance for your time


Check out Gates AuSable Lodge---Josh can hook you up--with one of their guides, also Alex--I think he guides out of the Au Sable Angler is an excellent choice. Gates has rooms, two other really good motels are North Country Lodge--and Fay's. You might want to look all of these folks up on the web..
Good Luck !


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

HJHibbard said:


> We love and are eager to learn, so an "educational" guide would be best for us. We have no fly fishing experience, I'd rather stay away from that for this trip. I'm just starting my search, don't really know where to start. We don't have a specific fish or lake vs. stream/river preference. QUOTE]
> I have been around the ausable for years at my cabin, and have never really run into a guide service that does not have to do with fly fishing.
> It seems to me that many of the local guide services do flys only trips, since that is where the much of the money is. Quite honestly, from what I have seen the guided spin fishing niche in the market is best served on lake st. clair in se mi


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bborow2501 said:


> I have been around the ausable for years at my cabin, and have never really run into a guide service that does not have to do with fly fishing.
> It seems to me that many of the local guide services do flys only trips, since that is where the much of the money is. Quite honestly, from what I have seen the guided spin fishing niche in the market is best served on lake st. clair in se mi


Right on, If you are after trout I would be more than happy to give you some spots to go after them. Or you might want to look into a salmon trip. That bill guy from the armpit recommended Gates. Nice place, but if you are not interested fly fishing they won't guide you. Bill might fear you would leave some bait containers or Busch beer cans. This would ruin his experience next time he had to pay to come fish the Au Sable.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

this is also why I have always toyed with the idea of doing a tad bit of guiding for spin fishermen for trout on the few streams in se mi to meet this need. The truth of it is a large number of those with money spend it on things like fine cigars, expensive cars, high maintenance women, and fly fishing; so they can brag about flung money at such a thing with their buddies at the country club over a round of golf. For some reason spin fishing does not seem to fit well into this equation.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Kelly Neuman


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Right on, If you are after trout I would be more than happy to give you some spots to go after them. Or you might want to look into a salmon trip. That bill guy from the armpit recommended Gates. Nice place, but if you are not interested fly fishing they won't guide you. Bill might fear you would leave some bait containers or Busch beer cans. This would ruin his experience next time he had to pay to come fish the Au Sable.


LOL-FYI, I've hauled plenty of trash out of Michigan Trout Streams, over the years--As a matter of fact I carry a trash bag in my vest-Always cheep low end beer like Busch, etc--same psyco graphics I guess.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bonefishbill said:


> LOL-FYI, I've hauled plenty of trash out of Michigan Trout Streams, over the years--As a matter of fact I carry a trash bag in my vest-Always cheep low end beer like Busch, etc--same psyco graphics I guess.


I carry one as well. The main cause of the cans is the party crowd of the tube/canoe folks. I have yet to find a bait container this year on an water I have fish....and I get around.


----------



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Dave Wyss, at Jim's canoe livery is as good as you can find, will give you a great day, lots of History and humor........
Wakely Bridge rd about 10 miles east of Grayling, off m-72
He learned from the Good Ole boys of the River


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

B-ckstopper said:


> Dave Wyss, at Jim's canoe livery is as good as you can find, will give you a great day, lots of History and humor........
> Wakely Bridge rd about 10 miles east of Grayling, off m-72
> He learned from the Good Ole boys of the River


Him and Regan both did and not only is he a good guide but a great boat builder too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HJHibbard (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your input, I took notes and will check people / places out. Just for the record, I have nothing against fly fishing. I just don't know the first thing about it....except now I know it must be expensive from the posts here. I would love to learn one day. Since we have just started fishing this summer, we've picked spinning to start with. We've really only done bass fishing so far, hooked one pike, and we've used some leeches and got some perch and sunfish along with our nicest bass so far with a leech. We've only fished one local river and one local lake. Anyway, we're just trying to get experience and learn as much as we can, and have fun while we're doing it!! Thanks again for your help


----------



## Canoehead (Jan 28, 2010)

I loved my guided trip at Gates. They really spoil you and the fishing is amazing and reasonable prices.


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't be discouraged--Fly Fishing is no more expensive then any other style of fishing. Everyone will offer free help and advice!


----------

